

Corporate stereotypes, and why Microsoft could kill your startup career - rfreytag
http://mattswanson.org/corporate-stereotypes-and-why-microsoft-could-kill-your-startup-career/

======
HarryHirsch
This one is a little gem:

 _Google: The new IBM. No longer a startup culture. ... Google is huge and of
course there are some startup-minded people there, but that’s not the
prevailing culture.

What I have seen are a lot of talented engineers who end up working on
“interesting projects” that have no place in the market._

There's a reason that the high-end research is done at
Berkeley/Stanford/Cornell&such and not at Flyover State College. It's where
the money is. Back when, when chemistry was a thing (i.e. 1920-1990) all the
major players (ICI, BASF, Merck) had basic research departments whose output
might or might not turn out to be profitable eventually. Oftentimes it was.
You need deep pockets and a long time horizon to run blue-sky research, which
at times is surprisingly profitable.

These VC types hawking money to green kids fresh out of college thinking their
webapp is the next Google are just the pox on Earth. BASF's _Zentralforschung_
and ICI's Frythe have done more good than this type ever will.

